
MAMBO: A Low-Overhead Dynamic Binary Modification Tool for ARM - ashitlerferad
https://github.com/beehive-lab/mambo
======
lgeek
I was wondering how come people suddenly started starring the repository.

I'm around to answer questions if there are any.

